# Loch Lomond



## Carriemac (Aug 2, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if it is still possible to stop over in the large lay-bys on loch lomonside?  I notice they are not shown on he POI map

Thanks

Carrie


----------



## 2cv (Aug 2, 2017)

Carriemac said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is still possible to stop over in the large lay-bys on loch lomonside?  I notice they are not shown on he POI map
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Carrie



Basically now yes, though it's a long saga https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...h-lomond-trossachs.html?highlight=Loch+lomond


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 2, 2017)

Carriemac said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is still possible to stop over in the large lay-bys on loch lomonside?  I notice they are not shown on he POI map
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Carrie



They are on the map ...


----------



## AuldTam (Aug 2, 2017)

Carriemac said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is still possible to stop over in the large lay-bys on loch lomonside?  I notice they are not shown on he POI map
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Carrie



I was at Duck Bay last week and there were only 3 motorhomers, normally it's busy this time of year. The Slanj pub at Tarbet welcome motorhomers overnight if you eat or drink there.


----------



## noah and nelly (Aug 2, 2017)

*Lake Lamond*

Just passed the three large lay-byes on loch side heading south on A82. First two are fine however, the third one has an encampment of travelers in it. Nice to see LLTNP rangers are doing a sterling job. So that's around 8 caravans x £3 per  night for mmm let's say 20 nights = £480 Nice. Oh forgot they can't charge you now. I'm sure they will blame us wilders for the mess the travellers will inevitably leave and no doubt use the photographic evidence to ban "us" from using the area.:scared::scared::mad1::mad1:


----------



## Carriemac (Aug 2, 2017)

Carriemac said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is still possible to stop over in the large lay-bys on loch lomonside?  I notice they are not shown on he POI map
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## cozz (Aug 2, 2017)

we stayed in a lay-by on sunday night driving back from Islay

i think it was Culag beach one, there was a caravan and 2 MH there, no probs, rangers popped in, and were asking a couple of lassies in car if they were going to camp on the beach, i think if they were going to put a tent up they would have incurred a £ 3 charge

but they kipped in the car instead

as we drove south the next lay-by seemed to be jammed with more travellers vans


----------



## Wully (Aug 2, 2017)

Loch Lomond it's no as nice as it used to be since they took away all the good weather


----------

